# Solar Battery Charger anyone know about it?



## GBer (Feb 27, 2008)

I saw this on one of the sponsor links.

http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...fo&PartID=396494&siteid=214672&catalogid=4894

Anyone use it or know anything about it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

GBer said:


> I saw this on one of the sponsor links.
> 
> http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...fo&PartID=396494&siteid=214672&catalogid=4894
> 
> Anyone use it or know anything about it? Thanks in advance.


Why do you need one?


----------



## GBer (Feb 27, 2008)

Never seen something like it before - just curious if anyone has any experience with it.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Looks dumb. If you have a good battery and working alternator, what's the point? 

I'd consider one to power my house, but my car? Neh.


----------



## MightyY (May 21, 2007)

I've seen a dealership use it (a VW one) to keep the cars on the lot from dying in case they forget to start them every so often. For personal use, I don't really see the point.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

MightyY said:


> I've seen a dealership use it (a VW one) to keep the cars on the lot from dying in case they forget to start them every so often. For personal use, I don't really see the point.


are you sure it was an aero wing for the ricers? I see 120V battery chargers at work, but not solar panels.


----------



## Klamalama (Oct 6, 2007)

I have seen smaller versions of this at some car dealers. It makes sense if the car will be sitting for extended periods of time.


----------



## NC BMW Driver (Feb 1, 2008)

I have two cars I park at remote airports to use when I fly in. These keep the batteries topped off to avoid having to look for jump starts. I know people who use them on their boats that may not be used too frequently as well.


----------



## Gottschald (Jul 3, 2009)

GBer said:


> I saw this on one of the sponsor links.
> 
> http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...fo&PartID=396494&siteid=214672&catalogid=4894
> 
> Anyone use it or know anything about it? Thanks in advance.


Well I guess I could have used one as I had to leave my car for two weeks and the battery was dead because of not getting the ten mile a day minimum recommended by the dealer Oh well!


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Tens of thousands of these things have been in use for years for cars sitting at distribution points awaiting a call from a dealer. I have a couple which were made for VW and used at one of their US ports. They work great if you have to leave your car for weeks at a time, say at the airport.
One IMPORTANT tecnicality. If you plug it into a cig lighter or other power port, and that port goes dead when the ignition is OFF, then the solar power panel will not keep your battery charged.


----------



## Jocampo (Feb 27, 2008)

I use them and they are great. Especially when left at the airport.


----------

